# Columbus Ohio training facilities?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

~bump~ Anyone?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Columbus All Breed Training Club - it's a great place. We start classes in Feb. I have taken a couple of my dogs there. Love it. They go from beginners to advanced and agility and almost everything in between. It is on Williams Road. They have a web site. I highly recommend it.


It's columbusallbreed.com


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! I did send him this link but couldn't get a feel for training methods...good to hear you're pleased with them!


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

I second Columbus All Breed. Took our Greyhound, plan to take new puppy in March. Cute puppy!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Civil Obedience Dog Training 

www.civilobediencedogtraining.com

Located in Dublin and Clintonville OH. Also does private training.

Amy Flanigan is a wonderful positive based trainer.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm definitely going to call them since Lacey has some "issues" with over-protectiveness and shyness. Thanks for the tip!


----------

